# Husqvarna Tractor/Craftsman Snowthrower Adapter Kit



## rnds76b (Nov 12, 2012)

Just bought a used 2000 Craftsman snowthrower model 486.248460 and want to put it on a 2012 Husqvarna YTH24V42LS Yard Tractor. The plates I got with the snowthrower don't match up to the bolts on the tractor. Anyone know if there is an adapter kit for such an arrangement?
Thanx in advance.


----------

